# How do you cope when there was no right or wrong decision?



## white_elanor (May 31, 2008)

I just lost my 4 month old kitten, Dusty. She had diarrhea after I adopted her so I took her into the vet and they admitted her in the hospital on Friday. She developed fluid in her lungs and started having trouble breathing on Saturday. She made a little progress Monday, eating on her own and being a little more active. When I went in on Wednesday she had a fever but she was a little better and still eating. The vet suspected FIP but was treating her for pneumonia if it wasn't. I spent the past week worrying about her and how I was going to afford her hospital stay. I decided to let her go that day and was with her when they put her to sleep.

I am just racked with guilt that I let her go too early either from it being hard on me or because of money. I only got to spend a week with her and I just feel horrible. She was the cutest little thing in the world.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It is hard to lose them, no matter the reason. 
Please do not feel bad about your decision. It aleviated further suffering for the kitten and you were able to show her love and a good life while she was with you.
h


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. And I know you're reliving the decision in your mind -- what if this, what if that. But sometimes without knowing all the facts we have to act on what we know, and make the best decision based on that. You did your best and you did way more than most people would have. The kitten was sick and probably wouldn't have survived anyway, so it was an act of mercy for both you and the kitten. Bless you for taking such good care of her while she was with you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know you are in pain, but you did what you thought best. We can't do better than that. I know you loved little Dusty, so whatever you did was out of love. I'm sure she is "in the arms of the angels" now. I believe you will see her again. God bless.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

The decision is never easy, but always seems worse when they are young. It may not make sense, but what has helped me in the past was to think that I didn't regret the decision that I made, I just regretted that I had the decision to make.

I am sorry that you lost your little Dusty. ((HUGS)) to you.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Dusty probably knew you were trying to help her. Boy, this is making me cry just to type this.  It's never an easy decision to have one of our four legged kids PTS. But really, you did what you could to help her and I understand your guilt as I have gone through having to make that decision several times and wondering if I made the right choice. In the long run, I know I did. *sighs* Dusty is at a better place now and free from pain. 

*hugs*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. Im sure if this was the wrong decission the vet would of talked you out of it. You were this kittens angel and stopped his suffering. That is a gift. Its worse when they have to suffer to the end with no help. You went the extra mile for this kitten. You were there for him. You have alot of love. (Tears in my eyes just typing this.) Alot of us know how hard this is. I do a little memorial reminders so they wont be forgotten and will live on in my heart.

_Dr Albert Schweitzer
Until he extends the circle of compassion to all living things, man will not find peace._

You have, you can find peace, comfort, inspite of an early death. We all understand your grief.


----------

